

JQuery hacked - anto210
http://api.jquery.com/load/

======
haliphax
Why do people do this rather than linking to a screenshot or something? By the
time it comes up in my RSS news reader, it is almost _always_ not in the same
condition as when the link was posted.

------
sp332
Why does this go to a documentation page? Anyway this was already discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8359223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8359223)

~~~
Zancarius
I don't think this is the same event as mentioned in that post (and in fact,
the post has since been updated) as pointed out by ambiate [1] (below). The
_original_ discussion was related to a compromise supposedly detected by
RiskIQ. This is something else entirely. To quote the link in that article:

"Update via Twitter: We have detected a new compromise of jquery.com and are
taking action to mitigate the attack. Updates to follow. – September 24, 2014
at 12:20PM EDT"

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8362743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8362743)

------
nodesocket
What exactly are we looking for? Only see a few failed to load JavaScript
assets, and those could be from my Hotel wireless injecting their Ads.

[http://engine.adzerk.net/ados.js?_=1411579196670](http://engine.adzerk.net/ados.js?_=1411579196670)

and

[http://cloak.ovatn.net/adframe/cframe.js?id=1491](http://cloak.ovatn.net/adframe/cframe.js?id=1491)

~~~
thirdtruck
The page was temporarily replaced with a plain-text message explicitly stating
they were hacked and that the hacker was looking for a job. The page has since
been reverted.

~~~
daviddede
Do you have a screenshot by chance?

~~~
thirdtruck
Afraid not.

------
ambiate
It is already gone, but noted:
[https://twitter.com/jquery/status/514811609752289281](https://twitter.com/jquery/status/514811609752289281)

